# Pre-Pro's: Marantz, Yamaha, or Onkyo?



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

I may be replacing my old but trusty NAD T163. It would be nice to get some feedback on the processors listed here:

Marantz AV7703 ($1500)
Yamaha CX-A5100 ($1700)
Onkyo PR-RZ5100 ($1800)

They are reasonably priced, but I'm cheap so I tend to go for the bottom dollar unit.
Which of these is better, and trouble free? 

My thinking is "audio first", as I am a former musician and music is still a passion for me. The reviews on these are all good, with a nod going to the Onkyo for the best audio quality. The Yamaha was selected as a "Top Pick" by Sound & Vision.

Does anyone here have real world experience with any of these? Thoughts? Positive and/or negative?

Thanks!


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

Problem solved. I purchased an Integra DHC-80.3 9.2. Yes, it's a few years old, but at the price including a two year manufacturer's warranty, it was a steal. This will do everything we need. And do it well.

https://www.accessories4less.com/ma...ch-thx-networking-a/v-preamp/processor/1.html


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Nice price, hope it works for a while. Have a friend with one that lasted a couple years but died recently.


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

ajinfla said:


> Nice price, hope it works for a while. Have a friend with one that lasted a couple years but died recently.


Every processor I've owned has died an early death. Starting with a Signature Series Harmon Kardon, and my NAD T163 now.
The reviews on the Integra were extremely good, both for the audio and video.
I may purchase an extended warranty.

edit: I purchased the extended warranty, 5 years total coverage. A bargain at $72.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Oleson said:


> Every processor I've owned has died an early death. Starting with a Signature Series Harmon Kardon, and my NAD T163 now.
> The reviews on the Integra were extremely good, both for the audio and video.
> I may purchase an extended warranty.
> 
> edit: I purchased the extended warranty, 5 years total coverage. A bargain at $72.


Good idea IMO to purchase the extended warranty.


----------



## Don11 (Dec 10, 2018)

You get what you pay for.....just saying


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I would have went with Yamaha as they have the lowest rate of returns of bad units. If you look at my signature, you will notice that a bigger part of my equipment list is Yamaha. The RX-V1900, the RX-V1500, the KX800 x 2 and the K-20 have all been purchased used with no work done on them to date.


----------

